# Bradley Smoker vs Masterbuilt Smoker Pros Cons (advice needed)



## mrsmoky

Hey everybody!,

Mr. Smok(e)y here! Thanks for poppin in. I am looking to purchase a smoker big enough for a family and to entertain with some super smokey and flavorful results!!!

I am seeing a Bradley digital 6 rack smoker that looks good. I also have been looking at a GOSM smoker and a Masterbuilt 40/30 smoker. Originally my budget was 300+ but my father is getting interested and it seems we want to "chip" in together and get something truly awesome. prolly $500 when all is said and done (Tax, wood chips, biscuits etc)

Which do you prefer? We want to make sure we get something that is going to blow us away with flavor but also be practical to use and convenience would be nice. We are both beginners to dedicated smokers but have had a good amount of experience in grilling, indirect heat, wood chips and pellets. 

Want to avoid anything that will be tooo expensive to replenish proprietary woods, biscuits or things of that nature (forgive my lack of correct terminology). But quality takes priority here as well. Not lookin to spend hours cleanin either. Has to be average clean up. 

We're thinkin of Goin Electric but are open to pros and cons of all styles. Thank you for any and all advice.

Flavorfully yours,

Mr. Smoky


----------



## moikel

Masterbuilt for my money. Members will give you better info for your location than me way down here. 

The combination of MES & AMZPS from Todd is way more cost effective than Bradley .I think that whole Bradley biscuit system is overdone & too clever for its own good.The pellets that go in the MES& AMZPS way better option & way cheaper.

Get the 40 but look at the existing posts here about the temp probes & mods.DaveOmack knows a hell of a lot about extracting the best from an MES.

There are some things you need to know about the absolute latest model Im sure somebody will be along shortly with the inside info.


----------



## mrsmoky

That's great Moikel!

I certainly do appreciate your comment about the bradley biscuit system. I had a feeling it wasn't cost effective. You definitely got me leaning towards the Masterbuilt. I'd love to hear others weigh in on this also. Sounds like a good amount to understand. I definitely want to get the most out of any smoker we decide on!!! Thanks a great deal!!!


----------



## badbob

I have the MES40 with the AMNPS and have had great luck with it. No regrets!


----------



## mrsmoky

Thanks BadBob!

Thats the confidence I need! almost a full on choice for the masterbuilt. anyone with any cons?! Thank you!!!


----------



## ronrude

Many of us here have the MES and I don't think you will hear many bad things.

I also have the AMNPS and it makes it very easy, but don't think you have to have it, but I definately recomend it.

What I don't like about the Bradley is that you are limited to their wood choices.  With the MES, I can use any chips I can find or make on my own.  The Bradly is a good unit, just too limiting for me.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I would go with a Masterbuilt 40" and the A-Maze-N Pellet smoker.
The Bradley's are nice, but expensive to run.


~Martin


----------



## mrsmoky

I really appreciate the confidence everybody! It can be very nerve racking trying to figure this all out but it seems MANY people love this smoker and the A-Maze-N Pellet smoker. It makes it an easy choice. Anyone know where I can get the best deal? I live in Long Island New York. Should I order online...look for it in stores? Thanks again.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Sam's Club has the MES 40" for $299.00





~Martin


----------



## mrsmoky

Thanks DiggingDogFarm,

I'll see if they have one by me. I might aslo try restaurant depot or B.J,'s/Costco.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Sam's doesn't stock them in my area, but , of course, it can be ordered in.


~Martin


----------



## mrsmoky

Is this the one guys? 
I also read this review about the masterbuilt 30 which I was considering....I am new so forgive my ignorance. Is this guy full of it or a hack??

Here is the review: 1 out of 5 stars.

by some guy:

"As a smoker, the Masterbuilt is a 1. In fact, it is not a smoker at all. It is an outdoor oven, capable of roasting tasty foods, but it is not a smoker. Okay, when you first fire it up and the heating element is hot it will produce a lot of smoke. But once the oven gets up to temperature, the heating element only operates intermittently to keep the oven temperature steady. Then your smoldering wood chips go out, and your "smoking" is pretty much over. Google Masterbuilt and you'll see the scores of postings seeking help in how to keep the unit producing smoke. I keep mine smoking by periodically using my propane torch to reignite the wood chips. I'll do this 4 or 5 times during a 4 hour slow bake. The unit gets 4 and 5 stars by the majority of the users, and as an outdoor oven works great. It even adds a smoke tinge to the meat and a very mild trace of smoke flavor as well. But if you have tasted smoked meats and crave that flavor, you're in for a huge disappointment. As a "smoker," it's a 1: period."

thanks again!


----------



## rabbithutch

Go with the MES40 and don't even THINK about usin' it without Todd Johnson's AMNPS and some pellets from him.  He's a regular here and shares lots of information, plus he's always helpful when you have a question.  You will also need a remote digital meat thermometer and I think Todd has them for about $60 bucks - but check his website for final prices.  That list of gear and goods will get you pretty close to your budget and leave you some left to buy a couple of briskets or pork shoulders and the foil pans and wrap and ziplocs you'll need.

I went that route before Thanksgiving last year and enjoy the smoker more each time I try something on it.  I think I'm gonna smoke some cheese tomorrow - or maybe Thursday 'cause I didn't finish the yard work today and I don't want to get beat 2 days in a row from the gal I married 51 years ago.

ALSO - and this might be the most important tip - search for posts by DaveOmak and read about all the tests and simple mods he's made to his MES.

Enjoy!  Welcome to the fire!


----------



## mrsmoky

Thanks a plenty rabbithutch!!

Pleasure to be in such good company and knowledgable folks. I will spend some time tomorrow looking up Todd and DaveOmak.

wow I have only been on this forum 2 days and got plenty of info and met some nice people. What a great place to be!! I'm turnin in now. I'll be comin back round to see how your cheese turned out! Thats down the rd. for me too! Love some good smoked cheese! Talk to ya'll soon. I'll be back on tomorrow!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

MrSmoky said:


> Is this the one guys?
> 
> 
> I also read this review about the masterbuilt 30 which I was considering....I am new so forgive my ignorance. Is this guy full of it or a hack??
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the review: 1 out of 5 stars.
> 
> 
> 
> by some guy:
> 
> 
> "As a smoker, the Masterbuilt is a 1. In fact, it is not a smoker at all. It is an outdoor oven, capable of roasting tasty foods, but it is not a smoker. Okay, when you first fire it up and the heating element is hot it will produce a lot of smoke. But once the oven gets up to temperature, the heating element only operates intermittently to keep the oven temperature steady. Then your smoldering wood chips go out, and your "smoking" is pretty much over. Google Masterbuilt and you'll see the scores of postings seeking help in how to keep the unit producing smoke. I keep mine smoking by periodically using my propane torch to reignite the wood chips. I'll do this 4 or 5 times during a 4 hour slow bake. The unit gets 4 and 5 stars by the majority of the users, and as an outdoor oven works great. It even adds a smoke tinge to the meat and a very mild trace of smoke flavor as well. But if you have tasted smoked meats and crave that flavor, you're in for a huge disappointment. As a "smoker," it's a 1: period."
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again!




Sounds like that guy got one without the smoker box upgrade.
It's nothing to worry about with current models, it's certainly nothing to worry about if you buy the AMNPS.

~Martin


----------



## boardpuller

Hi, I've the mes 30 no window got it for the motorhome for places with fire bans. I am really impressed with it. Also have an ecb never got it to work right now its my cold smoker with the AMPS.  and a brinkman trailmaster offset then my favorite go to an old GOSM set and forget, the mes is also kind of but the heater comes on goes up past the mark then down past the mark, once you figure out what temp to set and don't freak with the temp swings.


----------



## moikel

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Sam's Club has the MES 40" for $299.00
> ~Martin


MES 40 just about to land here,no window $625  rrp $699 ouch
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bit hard to justify upgrade from my MES 30. What happens when you live way down here & with different power. Our dollar = 103 US as well.


----------



## rocor98

Bradley biskets sitting out in the New York damp air waiting their turn to be partially consumed ..

Then falling in to that bowl of water that has to be changed every three hours ( must give off a great smell )  ... Read manual 

Manual also says " do not let rain water come in contact with smoker at any time " just like masterbuilt  but the controls on the top of the masterbuilt are easier to protect in a sudden down poor as opposed to water hitting and running down the side of a Bradley. ..

I live on the east coast also .. The above kept me away from the Bradley .. The weather at the beginning of a long smoke can't be guaranteed to always be the same 12 hours later in a coastal environment  :-)

In Canada we have to import the MES 30/40 also  .. cabela's  .. And they only ship by air .. 


Ross


----------



## greenrn

Morning Smokey I am new to the forum and to smoking I have a 40 MES and love it maintance and use is very simple the hard part is smoking the greatest tasting meats which brings me to this forum


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I have 4 Bradleys with 0 issues after going thru 4 MESPOJ.


----------



## deltadude

MrSmoky welcome to SMF! 

I am a MES40 owner have been a forum member almost 6 years, I used this forum to decide which smoker to buy.  I always recommend two smokers, the first of course is the MES 40, I understand some don't have room, money, or need for the 40, so they go with 30", but I also know that many 30 owners upgrade to the 40, I never hear of 40 owners going to a 30.  There are a lot of reasons for buying the MES40 electric smoker. 

• Electric is the most economical cost smoking method, figure about 11-13 cents per hour depending on your area's utility cost

• Ease, since you don't have to hassle with fuel, either acquiring, stock/storing, and setup, that whole headache is eliminated.

• Digital control, temp & time control just like your oven or microwave, and to help monitor that temp the MES includes temp probe and some models a meat probe.  * Note I always use a backup external probe setup to double check what the MES is reading.

• Insulated cooking cabinet.  Might not sound like a big deal, well try smoking during the dead of winter in one of the colder states and you will quickly appreciate the double walled insulated cabinet.  Thus you have a very stable cooking platform.  This is important for repeat/consistent performance and quality in your Q, the competition BBQ folks using stick burners do the same by using thicker metal to keep the temp stable, however in home/backyard BBQs MFG go cheap to keep price down, not the MES the consistent performance is there due to the double wall insulated construction.

• MES 40 size/Capacity is PERFECT, you can smoke a whole rack of ribs without cutting or rolling, most smokers are not wide enough, with 4 shelves you can lay out 2 racks per shelf for 8 racks, that is enough for most families.  Using vertical rib racks, I smoke up to 16 racks of ribs at once, I could easily have rib racks made that would smoke 5 per shelf.  Some have smoked enough Q in their MES 40 for 100 people.

• Performance, there are many on this forum that have owned charcoal, gas, stick burners, and they testify that the MES Q is as good as any other method.

• More features for your buck.  No other smoker in this price range includes so many features, 1200 watt heat element, internal & meat temperature sensing, digital controller, external wood chip access, double walled construction, window to see you Q, best capacity for your buck, outstanding Q performance/quality/taste.

So if you decide electric then MES 40 is a top choice.

HOWEVER,

I said I recommend two, the other is the WSM (Weber Smoky Mountain), when I bought my MES 6 years ago, I would have bought the WSM instead, why?  If you read the different BBQ forums, you will find the WSM highly recommended.  If you go to a BBQ competition and walk around you will find almost every team have a WSM either as a backup or as primary cooker.  In fact in 2009 the KCBS (Kansas City BBQ Society) that's the premier competition BBQ sanctioning org, 2009 Team of the year used exclusively WSM smokers.  I believe this is a testimony to the Q prowess of the WSM, and there is one other reason all these teams have them, the WSM delivers championship Q for very little investment. 

So why did I buy the MES?  My main reason for buying a smoker was to regularly have smoked pork ribs during our summer Sunday BBQs, I didn't want to roll them, cut them for cooking.  The WSM six years ago was only 18" in diameter, with limited capacity, to cook more than one rib rack they had to be rolled or cut.  Also I wanted more capacity for those 2 or 3 30+ people BBQs we do each year.  So the WSM 18 was OUT for me 6 years ago.  Today though there is a WSM 22", with plenty of capacity and the ability to cook ribs without cutting or rolling, still not quite the capacity, but the quality of Q would more than make up for that.  PLUS if you ever feel like competing in a BBQ competition you are all set to go.

If you want cooking ease then MES, if you want what many consider the best quality in taste and a the choice of hundreds of BBQ competition teams the WSM.


----------



## mrsmoky

Thank you all thats excellent advice. I believe for the cost I would go with the masterbuilt 40 which I would like to order today.Whats the difference between the MES 30 and MES 40. Just space. Will I be disappointed if I get the 30 if I am looking for rich smoky flavor? It's less money. MES 40 Is out of stock on amazon and no one near me carries it. Where is the best place to have it shipped from website or other? and What is everything I need to get in order to get this thing rolling with a serious family cookout. including a-maze-n pellet smoker. pellets, accessories. For brisket, sausage, bacon, pork, WINGS, whatever. What website can I order this from that has the best price and quick shipping. wanna be smoking within a week! Thanks! so much!!!


----------



## mrsmoky

I am tempted to buy the wsm today. I read a review that the masterbuilt adds a metallic odor to the smoke. Is that the case? All in all the mes 30 would be ideal so I could order accessories and pellets, meat etc. But I would be willing to go for the wsm if it means absolute quality. However Id rather purchase the MES. Is there really that much difference in flavor? Am I being too paranoid about these details? just getting ready to order and a bit hesitant and double thinking. Thanks!


----------



## bugblndr

You are being paranoid.  Get what you want.  You want an MES, get one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Once you season the smoker you won't have a metallic odor.   I just got an MES 30, previously I smoked with a Masterbuilt 7-in-1.  I really love the simplicity of using the MES.


----------



## moikel

Got an MES 30 wish I  had a 40.Never had metallic influence on smoke.


----------



## da maxx

Smoky, buy the MES40, amnps, pellets, etc. You won't be disappointed. No flavor difference. Just smoke ring. It's looks. The WSM doesn't have the meat capacity as the MES 40. They're both great smokers. You can't go wrong. Just give yourself time to learn each unit.


----------



## mrsmoky

Thats fine I'll stick with the MES 40. Just need to order it. Gotta find it in stock now. Thanks again!


----------



## mrspike

MrSmokey, Sam's club has it online for $299, though I checked Amazon, their price is $314, so that is hard tobeat if you are not a Sam's club member and I am not sure how much they charge for shipping.  If you live near a Sam's club though, the cost of membership for a year would be money well spent


----------



## chef jimmyj

The guy saying that the MES is an Oven because it stops smoking either has no idea what he is doing or is trying to smoke below 180*F. The MES out of the box works great at the typical smoking temps of 200*F or higher. For each load of chips it will generate smoke for 30-60 minutes without issue. It's major down fall is it can't Cold Smoke, ambient to 100*F, for Bacon and Cheese, or Warm Smoke, 100 to 180*F, for Cured Sausage like Kielbasa, As the reviewer said it will not generate consistent smoke at these low temps. Enter the A-MAZE-N Products, http://www.amazenproducts.com/  , AMNPS Pellet fired Smoke Generator. Todds awesome design will generate smoke at any temperature and takes the 30-60 minute MES smoke generation per load to up to 10-12 HOURS on a full load! This comes in real handy when you have a 20 hour Brisket in the MES and you wish to get some sleep. The Amazon and Sam's model is the 2011 version and will soon be discontinued. The 2012 model of the MES 40 has a couple of changes that either correct small short comings or add convenience. The 2012 unit will be sold around $449 so it is a bit more expensive and seems to be a bit hard to find as it is on backorder through sites like Cabela's. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...ctric+Smoker&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Most of the Smokers you will find on our Forum will make great Q with your help. The big decision is, How much time do you want to spend learning how to use/modify them and do you have time to Baby Sit the smoker tweaking temperature and adding Fuel or Smoke Wood...JJ


----------



## moikel

Thats a lot of A grade info in 1 post from ChefJJ ,pretty clear way ahead for you now.


----------



## stircrazy

I'll play the other side, I bought the Bradley over the MES for two reasons, one it can cold smoke better.  I always hit my steaks with about 45 min of smoke (but no heat) before I grill them, and man are they good.  also the puck system can be loaded up for a 18 hour smoke and no fooling around.  you don't have to use water in the bowl (I don't) and for people worried about using the AMAZE N smoker, no reason you can't use it in a Bradley. 

The reason the MES is so popular is because its cheep, not because it works better than any other smoker.  it works good and so does the Bradley so pick which one you want.  I was going to buy the MES originally but I got screwed around by the store and there ordering of it so they gave me a Bradley at almost cost.  really up here you are looking at almost 300 for a mes, and 350 for a Bradley non digital. 

Steve


----------



## mrsmoky

Ok, well. Can get a day pass at sams which i am planning to purcuase the mes 40. Its an hour away so ...if i am making the trip what else should i purchase from sams to go with the mes 40?
Pellets, digital therm, wood chips. Etc. Ill post pics wgen i get all of these items. Thanks again!


----------



## mrsmoky

Just ordered my MES 40 online from Sams to have it shipped!!! very excited. Now I need to get my pellets and wood chips etc.....MEAT!!!


----------



## jcx1028

I've had the Masterbuilt 30" for about a year now, and I love it. I've smoked everything from pulled pork, brisket and ribs to tilapia, salmon and crab legs, and it's all come out great. There's no metallic taste or anything, and cleanup is a breeze. It's $189 on Amazon now, which is probably a lot cheaper than you'll find elsewhere. I've never used any other smoker, but I have absolutely no regrets with the Masterbuilt. It's awesome.


----------



## mrsmoky

Ok, everyone my Masterbuilt 40 has arrived! It is still in the box I am so excited and nervous about it! I just got home from work and wanted to tell you guys. I have the a maze n pellet smoker comin in the mail with a torch and 8lbs of dust or pellets! I feel like I dont even know what my next step is. buy meat? get rub recipes, marinate? modify the a-maze-n pellet smoker. Man I am excited though. I really appreciate everyone who helped me decide on this. I'll be posting pics, video and everything else as I am a multi media kind a guy! Thanks everybody. I want to do pork belly, Brisket, sausages ABT's whatever!!!!


----------



## ronrude

My first smoke, I did some pork chops with salt and pepper and some wood chips.  Just cook to temp.  Your very first thing is to season it.


----------



## mrspike

Be sure to "season" the smoker before using it... burn at max temp for 2 - 3 hours, with some smoke the last 1/2 hour or so.. when you smell it, you will know why this important


----------



## chef jimmyj

MrSmoky said:


> Ok, everyone my Masterbuilt 40 has arrived! It is still in the box I am so excited and nervous about it! I just got home from work and wanted to tell you guys. I have the a maze n pellet smoker comin in the mail with a torch and 8lbs of dust or pellets! I feel like I dont even know what my next step is. buy meat? get rub recipes, marinate? modify the a-maze-n pellet smoker. Man I am excited though. I really appreciate everyone who helped me decide on this. I'll be posting pics, video and everything else as I am a multi media kind a guy! Thanks everybody. I want to do pork belly, Brisket, sausages ABT's whatever!!!!


 Congrats! Get it assembled and seasoned then since it is Friday get some Meat for the weekend. If Chicken or Porkloin, you need to Brine them. Ribs or a Butt a good Rub and a overnight Rest. ABT's get ingredients and some disposable pans. Don't forget a Thermometer and a Tasty Beverage. Anything else Search, Post or PM, and you will get an answer...JJ


----------



## huntdean

I have had a Bradley for many years now. I love it and would buy another if needed. I do not feel that it is costly to run and love the fact that I can put a brisket in and go to sleep knowing that I do not have to tend to it thru the night. Once I determined what wood flavors I like I bought them in bulk at cabelas. When I was originally looking I wanted something that didn't need me to check on it often since I am always pretty busy. I was also able to make a PDI control for it that will hold any temp I want so no worries with huge temp swings, and the PDI could be used on almost any electric smoker.

You do not have to keep the water bowl full. That is all up to you and what you are smoking. I use the water bowl on everything other than jurkey and deer sticks. Basically if you want moistor you put water in it, if you are trying to dry meat, like jurkey than use it without water in it.

I live in MN and like to smoke all year long and tried doing it out side at first and that only worked in the summer, when winter hits here you really can not count on the weather to work for you. So I installed a oven hood in my shop next to my window and this blows the smoke outside durring the winter. Now I do not do any smoking or grilling outside, I just put my smoker of grill under the hood.

I am sure other smokers work just as well and I am not trying to bad mouth any other smokers since I have not used them. I am just trying to help educate those who have never used a Bradley.

If you have any questions please ask and I will do my best to answer.


----------



## unhappy custome

I bought a Bradley Original smoker and it broke after during the third use. The hopper kept feeding discs into the smoker. The problem is a known issue on the manufacturer website and they refused to return or refund my item. Their customer service is absolutely horrible. Stay away from Bradley Smokers.

I have email threads showing them not taking accountability for their cheaply made product. They refused to call me and they emailed me faulty directions on how to fix the product.


----------



## huskergirl42

I too am looking for a smoker that is easy to use and does not require sitting outside watching it all day.  I have heard pros and cons re Master-built Electric Smokers and Bradley Electric Smokers.

From what I am reading, the Bradley is the way to go and find less postings of any negatives with the exception that the pucks are very expensive and that it uses a puck every 20 minutes during the smoking process times the number of hours of smoking.

I live in Nebraska and was told that if the outdoor temperature is in the 90s, it could cause the smoker to shut down since it is thermostatically controlled.

Any suggestions is greatly appreciated

HuskerGirl


----------



## old sarge

I would look at the smokers from Smokin-it. Very reliable.  As for smoking in high heat, try to keep the smoker in the shade, away from direct sunlight.  If it is heavily insulated with high heat spun/fiberglass, the outside temp be it hot or cold should have little negative effect.  I never experienced any weather issues with either the Cookshack or the Smokin-it.  As for the Bradley, maybe you can contact their site.  They recently opened a new factory in Phoenix AZ.  Someone there should be able to help.


----------



## n4ynu

Moikel said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam's Club has the MES 40" for $299.00
> ~Martin
> 
> 
> 
> MES 40 just about to land here,no window $625  rrp $699 ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit hard to justify upgrade from my MES 30. What happens when you live way down here & with different power. Our dollar = 103 US as well.
Click to expand...

Might be too late, but my 2 cents worth

Going to share a post I already made with you, for a very affordable yet nice unit from Master Built.

I am new to electric smokers as well, having a been a wood and charcoal cooker/smoker (4-6 hours) with a Char Grill.

I also went thru the same mess looking at all the different electronic options

I did some intense research on the models as well as the price of the replacement electronics and elements, probes etc etc, that said, I found that the main control/readout is very pricey, over half the price of the unit in most cases and seeing that and the added cost of the other items I was not impressed, my reason being, if I have one of those then I would want at least a spare control and heating element in case it died and I was in the middle of a cook, then I could replace and get back to business, when I saw the price of these gadgets I was discouraged.

So all that said I started looking at different models and their capability

I chose the MES 30 Sportsman Elite for these reasons:

1. Simplicity
2. It has a 1500W Element which in regards to cold weather cooking should be enough to handle the heat loss if done outside, again the 1500W element for good heat control and less variations of the temp, and again for high temp cooking and smoking, the 1500W element will surely outperform and have better life than the lesser ones around 800W's
3. I am not sure of the comments on longevity of the unit, the one I have is made well, yet it is not Stainless Steel but even if left outside with a cover I do not see the life being a issue, it should last well over 5 years, and if kept indoors or a shop I would imagine it would last forever unless you run over it or a tree falls on your shop and destroys it.
4. COST - I paid 146 bucks for it and with the rack Mod I am doing I have 8 racks for jerky and a host of other things, of course I can not put a chicken or whole ham on each rack, but with 8 racks I can surely do 8 chickens or 4 hams with bone or probably 12 roasts if I wanted.
5. Simplicity of Heating Element and Temperature Control, it is like that of a Electric Skillet, very dependable.

All that said, the reason I am against all the fancy electronics is for one, as stated, the cost of replacement of the individual parts is rather expensive in my opinion, and they will go bad sooner or later
I can get a new Temp Control and the 1500W Element, both, for just under $50 from Master Built.

I love stainless but I would not leave a electric appliance/controls in the weather even with a cover, it will lead to accelerated death of the parts from moisture, condensation, rust, dust, pollen etc etc, so if the body is Stainless that is great, but it will not stop that damage to wiring, elements and Temp controls, another plus for this unit, there is no wiring except the cord going to the Temp Control !

And for the biggest reason to forget the electronics and go Analog is :

You can buy a dual probe meat thermometer that will monitor inside cook temp, meat temps on separate pieces/roasts etc, the cook time overall, and you can get them in Infrared, Wireless and Bluetooth, so I do not see spending all that extra money for the smoker regarding the addition of the extras electronically when you can get a decent dual or single probe monitor for right at or even well under $50

I do not look at Master Built having the market because of the many people using them, I look at it as there are many people using them because they are far more affordable and in real use and general care last the same amount of time or as long.

I am perfectly happy with the construction of the unit and I have been in the mechanical for my whole life, and with proper care, this will outlast my Char Grill, only because the Char Grill has to be outdoors, even under the cover it takes damage over time, but then I am on my second Char Grill, but have been using them for over 20 years.

I have not fired mine up but am impressed with the simplicity and have a list of Mods I want to complete, one I have already done, The Rack Mod, I get the other 3 racks today and will be posting that Mod this evening with instructions, and the parts from Master Built were less than $20 dollars, the other I am doing soon is adding a Smoke Stack from a Master Forge Propane Grill, part with shipping less than $15, and the reason being is I am using a AMNPS Pellet smoker, with the MES 30, the chip tray is not reliable unless cooking high temp, and the majority of my work outside of actually using it to cook, will be low temp or cold smoke, I will be posting that Mod as well as soon as I get the Stack in about a week, just ordered it today, the reason for the Stack is to increase Air Flow over the basic 3/4" hole in the back right hand top that is the exhaust vent ( I will use that hole for my Temp Probes and fill with high temp RTV Silicone ), the AMNPS has to have Air of course and it will help with the smoke generation and keeping the AMNPS lit, but the real reason is for drying and or dehydrating, it will speed those processes drastically, the stack is adj for air flow, so it can be adj'ed so it is like it was or opened up for faster times on diff uses.

Many consider the AMNPS as a MOD but all you have to do is set it in there, I guess it does qualify for a MOD seeing it is Modified Operation at the very least.

So, if you have lots of money, throw it at the Stainless, but if you want something that will serve you with reasonable care for a long long time, save that money and buy some meat instead of Stainless  :)

To each his or her own but I would stay away from the electronic versions, if you want really reliable heat control then follow my profile, after the stack Mod, I will be working on a nice T-Stat Mod for this as well so you can just set it and forget it, that is the only drawback I see in the Temp Control, no temp settings, I will mark mine for the moment but the T-Stat Mod will be far cheaper than the Aftermarket Temp Controllers and would not be subject to damage from moisture or even wet environments as it is a sealed contact that is otherwise purely mechanical in nature.


----------



## huskergirl42

I did research on the Bradley and MESs.  Long story short, I went with the Charbroil Digital Electric Solid Door Smoker.  It has a large heavy smoker box which will hold 6 hours worth of wood chips (no other digital smoker on the market holds these many  chips that I know of,  and a nice water container and four racks.  This unit is well built with no bad reports..  I smoked two (2) full racks of St. Louis Style ribs and a 3 pound beef brisket.  The brisket was exceptionally tender and the ribs were the best I  have ever eaten in that they fell off of the bone (I did the 3-2-1 rib recipe ... 3 hours smoking on the rack, 2 hours wrapped in foil on the rack and 1 hour with the ribs out of the foil and back on the rack).  Never had any problems with the smoker in the heat.  It held the programmed temperature and the temperature set for the internal probe.

Best smoker on the market and is reasonably priced!  Very very satisfied!

HuskerGirl


----------



## n4ynu

HuskerGirl42 said:


> I did research on the Bradley and MESs.  Long story short, I went with the Charbroil Digital Electric Solid Door Smoker.  It has a large heavy smoker box which will hold 6 hours worth of wood chips (no other digital smoker on the market holds these many  chips that I know of,  and a nice water container and four racks.  This unit is well built with no bad reports..  I smoked two (2) full racks of St. Louis Style ribs and a 3 pound beef brisket.  The brisket was exceptionally tender and the ribs were the best I  have ever eaten in that they fell off of the bone (I did the 3-2-1 rib recipe ... 3 hours smoking on the rack, 2 hours wrapped in foil on the rack and 1 hour with the ribs out of the foil and back on the rack).  Never had any problems with the smoker in the heat.  It held the programmed temperature and the temperature set for the internal probe.
> 
> Best smoker on the market and is reasonably priced!  Very very satisfied!
> 
> HuskerGirl


That sounds like a nice Smoker, I will check it out, not to buy it, just want to see it.
I have the Char Grill and now the MES 30, so I am good, but glad you found one that you liked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did look but did not see a "solid door" model on their site, maybe it is not up there yet ..............

Guy


----------



## huskergirl42

Thanks Guy.  I purchased mine from Hayneedle Inc. as the corporate office is located in my hometown ... Omaha, NE. 

There  are two versions;  One  with a glass front door, and one with a solid front door which is what I ordered.  I was told the glass door version of smokers are not worth the money since the glass eventually is covered with smoke making it impossible to see through.  I did not want to spend a lot of time cleaning the smoke off  every time I got done grilling.  Ugh!

I would rather spend my time searching out recipes to try.

HuskerGirl


----------



## n4ynu

HuskerGirl42 said:


> Thanks Guy.  I purchased mine from Hayneedle Inc. as the corporate office is located in my hometown ... Omaha, NE.
> 
> There  are two versions;  One  with a glass front door, and one with a solid front door which is what I ordered.  I was told the glass door version of smokers are not worth the money since the glass eventually is covered with smoke making it impossible to see through.  I did not want to spend a lot of time cleaning the smoke off  every time I got done grilling.  Ugh!
> 
> I would rather spend my time searching out recipes to try.
> 
> HuskerGirl


Cool, will look again, but I have heard the same from many about the glass, that in the end it is pointless and a lot of work, good choice


----------



## huskergirl42

Thanks.

HuskerGirl42


----------



## old sarge

HuskerGirl42 - Just visited the Char-Broil site.  The smoker looks nice; feature heavy for it's price.  Watched the video on it.   Happy smoking!


----------



## n4ynu

KC,

I saw it, it is a lot like the MES 30, pretty cool, that is something I am learning too, that the brands are all pretty close, just a little different look but core design and space are pretty much the same, I look up every one that I see and see how it looks and the price yada yada, if I had the money, oh Lord, the money I could spend ROFLOL

I am almost ready to cook, just need a drip shield over the AMNPS and I am ready to rock.

I am setting this one in a 12 X 25 Shop that looks just like a barn (we call it the Barn) so it will never see bad weather and get wet, will have to put a element in it sooner or later, have a spare, so ready for it when it when it does decide to croak 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will be posting my trail runs soon, have to run the 100 ft 10ga 30 Amp extension cord to it for now, I got a trench to dig to pull power out there, my son is going to help me, but got a total of about 100 ft of trench to dig 18 inches deep, not going to be pretty, but we have had a bunch of rain so the ground should be relatively soft...........................yah ? LOL

I will be watching for your posts, and I will be posting some trail runs with mine as well, soon


----------



## Christian Verner

Wondering if anyone has any experience with *Smoke Hollow Smoke-Tronix 40" Digital Electric Smoker *
I am new to the smoker market - overall debate for me is wood biscuits vs wood chips. How long do smokers last with a full load of wood chips?


----------



## old sarge

On the SmokeTronix there are a few posts, all generally favorable. You can use the search feature to find them. While I cannot speak to biscuits or chips, I can tell you that Smokin-it uses wood chunks.  A 3 to 6 ounce chunk or a couple of chunks totaling not more than 6 ounces is all that is needed even for a long overnight smoke. Check them out. Cookshack and SmokinTex are same in operation.


----------



## hbennick

old sarge said:


> I can tell you that Smokin-it uses wood chunks.  A 3 to 6 ounce chunk or a couple of chunks totaling not more than 6 ounces is all that is needed even for a long overnight smoke. Check them out. Cookshack and SmokinTex are same in operation.



You're using chunks with a Smokin-it?  Which model?  From their site, they look like all chips, and I'm a chunk fan.


----------



## keithaa

diggingdogfarm said:


> current



Can you explain this statement. I am considering an MES. Is it a mod or something now standard on the MES
Thanks


----------



## keithaa

diggingdogfarm said:


> Sounds like that guy got one without the smoker box upgrade.
> It's nothing to worry about with current models, it's certainly nothing to worry about if you buy the AMNPS.
> 
> ~Martin


Can you explain this. Is it a mod or comes with newer mes. Considering buying one. Thanks


----------

